# subscriptions dissapeared



## timberjet (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey, I was just wondering if once you hit a certain number of subscriptions they vanish? I just wondered because mine just did. Is there any way to get them back? I have some active threads there that I wanted to keep track of. Thanks in advance. timber


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 26, 2015)

Do you have "subscriptions only" selected just above the active thread list?

Notice the blue dot in the picture below.. 













Screen Shot 2015-01-26 at 4.45.11 PM.png



__ TulsaJeff
__ Jan 26, 2015


----------



## timberjet (Jan 26, 2015)

Well thank you jeff, I don't know what happened but I think I figured it out. I had not changed anything that I am aware of but I just did figure out some features of your website I didn't know about before. Thanks again, timber.


----------

